# Bedroom Redecorating Help



## brittney3255 (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm in a bit of a quandary. I plan on redecorating my apartment and I decided to start on my bedroom. I recently recovered my headboard and I really liked the fabric but now I have no clue what other colors I would like to go in my room. I was thinking maybe red or yellow but I'm not really into those colors. Then I thought maybe purple and green like the color palette below but I just don't know. I have a few pieces of furniture that I also plan on repainting which I can't seem to decide on until I've chosen a palette. Please help!! lol below is the color palette I was thinking and the pic of my headboard.











http://www.colorschemer.com/schemes/viewscheme.php?id=9949


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I grabbed the blue in your headboard fabric, anchored a color wheel with it, and then picked colors analogous to it on the color wheel: a blue green and a blue violet. I also identified its compliment as shown in the tan color.

Here are some light to dark swatches to give you an idea of tints and shades in three hues plus the compliment muted for a possible wall color.

I also did a blend with lots of noise from the blue-green to the blue-violet. You could use just about any color in the blend to go with the bedspread but you might want to tint the color you choose for wall and furniture paint. Use the saturated colors for accents and so forth. 

If you like any of the colors and want them mixed into paint? Use a free pixel grabber to get the RGB codes. You can just scroll over the swatches or band in the blend.

Go to www.easyrgb.com and enter the RGB codes. Pick a paint company color collection and the system will kick out the four closest matches for you. Easy rgb will let you tweak your monitor on a per use basis. You should set your monitor to 6500K for viewing color in any case. There is a settings option for this in Windows. 

Hope this helps!?


----------



## brittney3255 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks so much!! Those are the colors I were considering. The only down fall is that I can't paint my walls. The curse of apartment living, I guess. I think when I see that layout I like those colors the best. Thanks again for the input!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well at least from your photo it looks like your walls are a decent neutral gray or something? If you go with a light color, landlords will some times grant paint permissions. 

In any event, you have the furniture to paint and can add accents. They cannot stop you from dying fabric and so forth. You can pick up cotton drapery panels at Pier 1 that dye easily for not much money. I have thought it would be fun to make your own fabrics through Spoonflower or some such place but it is a bit pricey. 

An interior designer I hired once turned me on to using pvc pipe and fittings as cheap drapery hardware. Worked great. 

Have fun! You did a great job on the headboard by the way!


----------



## Rkn (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe behind your head board you could hang some brightly colored curtains in your purple or your green colour... teal would look amazing too. that way, it will be a nice accent wall without the paint


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Great job on the headboard. I have just finished two headboards for my girls rooms too. I added some self covered buttons to it too.

I know you don't like yellow, but IMO, I think that would look great with your headboard.

You can also add some accent pillows, and drapery if there is a window, and your bedroom will look great.


----------



## craigpaterson (Jul 27, 2012)

light purple is great.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.sarahrichardsondesign.com/portfolio/project/sarahs-house2/master-bedroom

http://www.sarahrichardsondesign.com/portfolio/project/sarahs-house/master-bedroom

I love Sarah Richardson's use of fabrics and design. Check out these links.


----------

